
Know your auditory impact - drewparker
http://www.audioanalytics.org/
======
egfx
A forward looking idea. But the website information is sparse. In fact the
comments here gave me more of an idea about what this is then the website. I
would like to use this but I need more.

------
chrisbeaman
What does this tool do?

~~~
drewparker
It provides you with lightweight actionable audio metrics so you can see most
played, audio to cta conversions, etc.

